# John Deere 5603



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Slick as a pin, 1 owner, 07-08,4x4,cab,power reverser, 980 hrs, 542 loader, what's it worth. It is settin at NH dealership I talked to salesman/owner/neighbor, said he wanted 40 told him I thought 32 was more like it, said he turned down 36 from wholesaler. 
I know nothing about a newer green tractor, but am kinda interested in trying one.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would be hesistant about that series.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Care to explain?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Precursor to E series, correct?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Precursor to the 5101E. Not sure but I think that line grew out of the 5200-5500 tractors. I had a 5300, 50 ptohp, both clutches were too light, tractor was too light. At least they were made in Augusta.

To me, if you need a tractor for something other than cutting lawn grass (not hay) the words economy and tractor don't mix well. But then again, I come from a time that 2 cylinder green tractors and red Ms and Hs were king and you could not go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Anytime you see a black undercarriage on a JD.....run. Not good times for the most part.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My neighbor dairyman bought a new 5603 about 7 yrs ago. He stated it's the worst JD tractor he's ever owned and he owned several. It's had the engine overhauled,damper clutch,hyd pump & AC comp replaced that I know off plus numerous little problems..


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Anytime you see a black undercarriage on a JD.....run. Not good times for the most part.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Mike, can you tell me what's not good about the JDs with the black undercarriage? I looked at one a while back to buy for a loader tractor but passed on it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Basically economy models....and many were poorly assembled.....some in Brazil which did not work out for Deere at that time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Mike, can you tell me what's not good about the JDs with the black undercarriage? I looked at one a while back to buy for a loader tractor but passed on it.


They tend to leak fluids. When I stop by the local Deere dealer it seems there are always a few low hour black bellies that have been traded in.

I own a 6100 D and was concerned because it replaced the 6403. I was reassured by Deere it was not the same as the 6403, that the pieces fit and added gaskets were not used to make it fit together properly. So far I have been very pleased.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

My father in law owns a 5603, it's an 07 model I believe. He purchased the tractor brand new and was his first cab tractor. I was foaming at the mouth when he bought it, as I knew I was going to get ample seat time. He's a weekend cattle farmer and the tractor has been used to bushhog pasture, pull a grain drill and move round bales. Most weekends I spend at my own family farm but I help him about 1 weekend a month working cows and tending to their farm. After about 10 mins in the 5603 I was ready to get back on one of their old Fords. The power reverser was very jerky (his does not have the modulation control); I was smoother working the clutch and reverser lever together than the reverser lever by itself. I suspect that JD raised Helen Keller from the dead as she is the only person who could have possibly designed the hydraulic control levers and 3 pt lift lever all within 4 square inches of one another. The draft control is some turn knob contraption buried under the seat. Aside from the disappointment with the power reverser and hydraulic lever/lift control layout he has constantly battled headaches with his 5603; every time we use it something falls off; be it a button/switch, door latch not latching, throttle lever almost requires a knee/hand combination to lift; he's replaced nearly every o-ring in the hydraulic connectors on the loader. Note this tractor only has about 1000 hours on it since new and is parked in a enclosed barn and he washes it religiously. A few months ago he was moving round bales and the tractor came to a stop and started reversing all on it's own; the power reverser lever was still in the forward position. He clutched and shut it down, towed it to the barn, drained the hydraulic fluid and had a bunch of metal shavings in the fluid. Needless to say it's sat in the barn since then as his blood pressure has not lowered enough yet to deal with it. My FIL doesn't dog his equipment and is very particular about maintenance so I don't believe his issues are operator induced. I'm JD man but our experience with this particular model has been extremely disappointing. Once it's fixed my FIL is going to sell the 5603 and buy an older model 6000 series.

If you decide to get serious about this tractor I would recommend that you take it home and put it through *your* paces as there are a lot of little nuances about this particular model that can be disappointing. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JRehberg said:


> My father in law owns a 5603, it's an 07 model I believe. He purchased the tractor brand new and was his first cab tractor. I was foaming at the mouth when he bought it, as I knew I was going to get ample seat time. He's a weekend cattle farmer and the tractor has been used to bushhog pasture, pull a grain drill and move round bales. Most weekends I spend at my own family farm but I help him about 1 weekend a month working cows and tending to their farm. After about 10 mins in the 5603 I was ready to get back on one of their old Fords. The power reverser was very jerky (his does not have the modulation control); I was smoother working the clutch and reverser lever together than the reverser lever by itself. I suspect that JD raised Helen Keller from the dead as she is the only person who could have possibly designed the hydraulic control levers and 3 pt lift lever all within 4 square inches of one another. The draft control is some turn knob contraption buried under the seat. Aside from the disappointment with the power reverser and hydraulic lever/lift control layout he has constantly battled headaches with his 5603; every time we use it something falls off; be it a button/switch, door latch not latching, throttle lever almost requires a knee/hand combination to lift; he's replaced nearly every o-ring in the hydraulic connectors on the loader. Note this tractor only has about 1000 hours on it since new and is parked in a enclosed barn and he washes it religiously. A few months ago he was moving round bales and the tractor came to a stop and started reversing all on it's own; the power reverser lever was still in the forward position. He clutched and shut it down, towed it to the barn, drained the hydraulic fluid and had a bunch of metal shavings in the fluid. Needless to say it's sat in the barn since then as his blood pressure has not lowered enough yet to deal with it. My FIL doesn't dog his equipment and is very particular about maintenance so I don't believe his issues are operator induced. I'm JD man but our experience with this particular model has been extremely disappointing. Once it's fixed my FIL is going to sell the 5603 and buy an older model 6000 series.
> 
> If you decide to get serious about this tractor I would recommend that you take it home and put it through *your* paces as there are a lot of little nuances about this particular model that can be disappointing. Sorry for the long post.


Good post......


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We had a 6403 at one time. Racked up 2000 hours on it but I was ready to get rid of it long before that.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like one to pass on.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

JRehberg said:


> My father in law owns a 5603, it's an 07 model I believe. He purchased the tractor brand new and was his first cab tractor. I was foaming at the mouth when he bought it, as I knew I was going to get ample seat time. He's a weekend cattle farmer and the tractor has been used to bushhog pasture, pull a grain drill and move round bales. Most weekends I spend at my own family farm but I help him about 1 weekend a month working cows and tending to their farm. After about 10 mins in the 5603 I was ready to get back on one of their old Fords. The power reverser was very jerky (his does not have the modulation control); I was smoother working the clutch and reverser lever together than the reverser lever by itself. I suspect that JD raised Helen Keller from the dead as she is the only person who could have possibly designed the hydraulic control levers and 3 pt lift lever all within 4 square inches of one another. The draft control is some turn knob contraption buried under the seat. Aside from the disappointment with the power reverser and hydraulic lever/lift control layout he has constantly battled headaches with his 5603; every time we use it something falls off; be it a button/switch, door latch not latching, throttle lever almost requires a knee/hand combination to lift; he's replaced nearly every o-ring in the hydraulic connectors on the loader. Note this tractor only has about 1000 hours on it since new and is parked in a enclosed barn and he washes it religiously. A few months ago he was moving round bales and the tractor came to a stop and started reversing all on it's own; the power reverser lever was still in the forward position. He clutched and shut it down, towed it to the barn, drained the hydraulic fluid and had a bunch of metal shavings in the fluid. Needless to say it's sat in the barn since then as his blood pressure has not lowered enough yet to deal with it. My FIL doesn't dog his equipment and is very particular about maintenance so I don't believe his issues are operator induced. I'm JD man but our experience with this particular model has been extremely disappointing. Once it's fixed my FIL is going to sell the 5603 and buy an older model 6000 series.
> 
> If you decide to get serious about this tractor I would recommend that you take it home and put it through *your* paces as there are a lot of little nuances about this particular model that can be disappointing. Sorry for the long post.


That's exactly what I wanted to read, thank you


----------

